# Pet ringneck dove question



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

I have 2 ringneck doves; one is at least 5 years old, the other turns 5 December 2nd. 

What is the average age of people who have ringnecks here? How long have you had yours? I'm super curious as to how long they will live and if they have passed in your care, what was the cause of death? Does anyone here have a record breaking dove age?

Thanks!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have several, all rescues. The oldest are 7, but they live to 15 and more even.
They are darling little birds.

Reti


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Ringneck Dove Lifespan*

I have read in a few books, and websites, that Ringneck Doves commonly live 20-25 years in captivity, but 30-35 years is not impossible. In the wild, their lifepan is much shorter.


----------



## UssChicago1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I think poor nutrition can be the cause of many dove deaths. Especially people who are inexperienced in raising these birds or people who cannot afford different types of food. I have only had one ring neck die early February, and it was due to a predator. ALWAYS lock your birds up.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

*How long 2 of my doves lived*

One of my ring neck doves lived to be 23 years old.The other ring neck dove I had only lived to be 21 years old.


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

We had one that was at least 30, possibly older, when she died (of old age). Her previous owners weren't sure how old she was when they acquired her, but they had her for twenty six years, and we had her for another four. She was a spunky little lady until the very last day! 

(RIP Marshmallow -- you were greatly loved!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

One of my doves, who you see in my avatar, is the most amazing thing ever. I swear. He has more personality than my german shepherd, bunny, and cockatiel combined. He was dropped off at a shelter on May 27, 2007, and I adopted him August 27, 2007. At the time he was dropped off, he was eating seed, cooing, and was fully feathered. He had to be at the very least, a few months old. He could be really old though and I would never know. I wish you could tell the ages of doves!!! As he ages, will is personality change? I hope he stays like this no matter how old he is.

Also, for the people who had their dove in their care for a decade or so, what did you feed them? I feed my doves this:

http://kaytee.com/products/gourmet-recipe-cockatiel.php
(they don't eat sunflower seeds)

http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact-original-cockatiel-14-oz.php

They also love this when I give it to them but it changes their poop color and I hate that. 
http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact-rainbow-cockatiel-14-oz.php

I use to feed them the Kaytee Dove Supreme but they didn't eat half the things in it. 

Is anyones doves here obsessed with safflower? My doves LOVE LOVE LOVE it. They pick it out first no matter what.

I also give them carrots and whole wheat bread. But they usually refuse to eat most healthy people food. (they love carrots, but it takes forever to cut them to a certain size.) My doves are a pain to feed because the people food NEEDS to be a certain size and shape or else they won't eat it. Sometimes my female will swallow HUGE pieces of haddock and hard boiled egg whole, it amazes me. lol


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He sounds like a darling. Glad you enjoy him and he has a happy life.
The diet sounds good. I also give mine in the mix some finch seeds. Make sure he gets anough calcium and vit.D or direct sunlight.
Are you giving him grit?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2012)

Oh yes, and the grit: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...3312&subref=AA&CAWELAID=525353671&cagpspn=pla

I do let them outside and they get direct sunlight, not through a window. He's weird though, he starts panting not long after he's been in the sun. The female though, can last for over a half over. She is absolutely in love with the sun. The male also enjoys it but seems to not be able to handle it.


----------



## davick313 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a dove who is 34 yrs old. I had his parents and sister and brother. He's the only one left. I feed him a dove seed mix and I make him cornbread with eggs, crushed egg shells, shredded carrots, brocolli or beet greens and seed and gravel. He's quite healthy but doesn't fly or coo anymore. He has been very easy to take care of. His name is Birdie and I had no idea that he would live to be so old. His cage is on wheels so I can put him in the sun from a skylight which he loves and he had always liked bathing in his water dish.


----------

